
The Epicenter of the Housing Bust Is Booming Again. (That’s a Warning Sign.) - cohaagen
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/09/12/business/las-vegas-housing-crisis.html
======
itronitron
organizations with easy access to money corner the market on housing

